# Die Endura MT500 Spray Baggy Short ...



## Sirrah73 (22. Februar 2014)

... wäre ne schöne Short für matschiges Wetter gewesen, wenn sie wenigstens ein wenig Nässe abhalten würde. Tut sie nur leider nicht  Nach 2 Stunden Fahrt durch Matsch, war der Poppes, der Rücken und die Beine Nass . Nun wirbt aber Endura mit 

Leichtes und elastisches 4-Weg Cordura®-Gewebe an der Front
3-Lagig, wasserdicht und vollständig verklebte Nähte im Rückenbereich, um einen nassgespritzten Rücken zu verhindern.
Die werten Kollegen der Firma Hibike hatten sogar im Vorfeld auf Nachfrage meinerseits betont, diese Hose sei gar wasserdicht . Schade ... klassisch auf Fehlberatung reingefallen . Eine Reklamation  wurde seitens Hibike (in Namen Enduras) im weiteren abgelehnt . Jetzt hieß es sogar.: Ja, die Hose ist ja nun weder vorn noch hinten wasserdicht . Wie kommen sie (Kunde) denn darauf, dass da was wasserdicht sein sollte . Schriftliches, außer dem Werbetext hatte ich ja nicht. Dieser wurde als eben solcher abgetan .... da heißt es 1:0 für Hibike, der Kunde hat das Spiel verloren . 

Wer also eine schöne Short haben möchte, die sich angenehm trägt macht mit der Endura MT500 Spray nicht zwingend was falsch. Gut, da gibt es für den Preis von 90 EUR was besseres. Wer eine Spritzwasserschützende Hose haben möchte, für den schlammigen Ausritt ... Finger weg und was anderes Kaufen. Ansonsten bin ich aber mit Endura durchaus zufrieden.

Gruß aus dem matschigem Taunus


----------



## Baxter75 (22. Februar 2014)

Also die MT500 Spray in lang hält was sie verspricht .... hab sie heute das erste mal testen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Februar 2014)

hmmm .... ob lang oder kurz sollte was den trockenen Poppes angeht keinen Unterschied machen. War es denn bei Dir schön matschig ... sprich, mit einer normalen Hose wär der Hintern nass gewesen ? Wenn ja, sollte ich vlt. mal direkt bei Endura reklamieren und nicht über Hibike. Nicht das sich die Jungs das Leben einfach gemacht haben.


----------



## Baxter75 (22. Februar 2014)

ja war nass matschig ... versuchs direkt über Endura ..hatte hier mal im IBC etwas über die lange gelesen ..der eine schrieb is dich und bei nem anderen war se undicht ..der hatte sie glaube ich direkt zu Endura geschickt ... Muss sagen die lange is genial bei Temperraturen knapp unter 0 - 5/8 grad ..lange Socken an ,den kurze Träger Hose drunter perfekt


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Februar 2014)

Ich hab Endura mal direkt angeschrieben. Ich werde mal hier weiter berichten.


----------



## hulster (24. Februar 2014)

Meine funktioniert auch wie sie soll, ist die 3/4.


----------



## Ganiscol (24. Februar 2014)

Meine auch. Ich habe eine Hose gesucht die massiven Schlammbeschuss gegen die Sitzfläche mit anschliessendem "einmassieren" durch den Sattel draussen hält. Und das tut diese Hose. Oberhalb der wasserdichten Arscheinlage kann bei viel Nass was durchdrücken - einfach sorgfältig imprägnieren. Das der Rest der Hose kein Taucheranzug ist, hat Endura sicherlich nirgends behauptet, wenn das Hibike macht, ist das nicht unbedingt gut. Abgesehen davon, Nässe kommt auch auch von Innen - man schwitzt am verlängerten Rücken durchaus ein bisschen in dieser Hose...


----------



## downhill23 (24. Februar 2014)

Ich hab die lange und die hält auch dicht. Hab jetzt 10 Touren zwischen 1.5 und 4 Stunden im Matsch hinter mir und find sie Top.


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Februar 2014)

Besten Dank mal für euer Feedback. Dann scheint mit der Hose was nicht zu stimmen und ich vermute mal das Hibike hier nichts weiter gemacht hat. Ich werde mal den Imprägniertipp beherzigen und hoffe mal, dass Endura vlt. Ersatz in Aussicht stellt. Bin ja, wie geschrieben, mit deren Klamotten ganz zufrieden.


----------



## sport.frei (11. März 2014)

Halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden. Würd mich echt interessieren. Sonst jemand ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## greatwhite (11. März 2014)

nö, meine funktioniert bestens, alles Dicht. In der nassen Jahreshälfte möcht ich das Teil nichtmehr missen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (12. März 2014)

Wie ist die Hose für Sommer?


----------



## greatwhite (12. März 2014)

Wirkliche Sommererfahrungen kann ich nicht bieten. Hab die Hose erst im Herbst gekauft. Sollte aber wegen der Belüftungsreisverschlüsse auch im Sommer funktionieren denke ich.


----------



## hulster (12. März 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Wie ist die Hose für Sommer?



Bin die 3/4 am Wochenende bei etwas über 20° gefahren. Da sie halt recht locker sitzt, kommt immer relativ viel Luft drunter. Die Belüftungsschlitze hab ich noch nicht aufgemacht. Trotzdem wollte ich auch mal die Singletrack II ausprobieren.


----------



## Baxter75 (12. März 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Bin die 3/4 am Wochenende bei etwas über 20° gefahren. Da sie halt recht locker sitzt, kommt immer relativ viel Luft drunter. Die Belüftungsschlitze hab ich noch nicht aufgemacht. Trotzdem wollte ich auch mal die Singletrack II ausprobieren.



Ich hab die kurze und die 3/4 Singletrack II und kann nix schlechtes drüber sagen ,sitzen gut ,schön leicht ... sicherlich kann sie mal nen kleinen schauer ab ,aber denke das wars dann auch schon


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. März 2014)

Kurzes Update: Endura hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Sie gehen davon aus, dass irgendwas mit der Naht nicht ok ist. Auf alle Fälle werden sie die Hose tauschen. Super Kundenservice  Fand ich klasse, dass sich Endura wirklich um den einzelnen Kunden kümmert und auch selber nachfasst. Toll ... erlebt man selten.


----------



## Baxter75 (13. März 2014)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Kurzes Update: Endura hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Sie gehen davon aus, dass irgendwas mit der Naht nicht ok ist. Auf alle Fälle werden sie die Hose tauschen. Super Kundenservice  Fand ich klasse, dass sich Endura wirklich um den einzelnen Kunden kümmert und auch selber nachfasst. Toll ... erlebt man selten.



 so sollte es eigentlich immer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (21. April 2014)

Noch mal kurzes update: Mittlerweile habe ich nach dem versprochenen Austausch 3 mal nachgefasst. Leider kriegt es trotz jeweils positiver Zusage Endura nicht hin. Ich habe immer noch keine Austauschware erhalten. Schade, hatten gut reagiert und angefangen, aber man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben. So zieht sich das ganze jetzt schon 2 Monate hin.

Für mich heisst das zunächst: Hibike - nein Danke; Endura - nein Danke.


----------



## Baxter75 (21. April 2014)

würde es trotzdem nich auf dich sitzen lassen ,immer nach haken,haste die Zusicherung ,des Austausches schwarz auf weiß???? ....kenne mittlerweile einige Leute die mit den Endura Produkten sehr zufrieden sind


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. April 2014)

Ja, die äußern sich schon zustimmend ... auch s/w. Das österliche Nachfassen hat jetzt nochmal was gebracht. Angeblich kann ich nun die Hose jederzeit bei Hibike umtauschen. Was ein Geschi55e um so ne Hose ....


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2014)

So, es ist geschafft. Ich hab das Geld zurück. Aber, Hibike wusste zunächst nichts vom Umtausch, waren ganz erstaunt und wollten auch nicht umtauschen. Erst als ich anfing Telefonnummer von Endura rausgekramt hatte, fiel es dem Hibike MA wieder ein. "Ach ja, da hatte mal einer was gesagt ...". Am Ende war dann der Kollege aus dem Lager Schuld, der hätte es verbummelt ... ja, ja ... immer die Anderen. Dumm nur, dass ich persönlich mit dem Männeken an dem Tresen zuvor immer gemailt hatte. Egal, Kapitel erledigt. Alles in allem war Endura hier Kulant, Hibike hat sich hier sehr unprofessionell gezeigt. Es  gibt ja aber genug Alternativen :-D.


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Mai 2014)

Hm, ich hab jetzt schon öfters von solchen Problemen mit der Dichtigkeit und/oder Haltbarkeit bei der MT500 Spray gelesen, auf CRC z.B.
Scheint bei der Hose relativ viele "Montagsmodelle" zu geben. Aber wenn/solange sie funktioniert, soll sie ja richtig gut sein.


----------



## dersteini (11. Mai 2014)

Fahre die MT500 jetzt schon eine ganze Weile,  auch den Winter durch mit Protektoren und langen Socken und kann mich nicht beklagen.  Hinten dicht und super bequem, einfach Top! Dazu fahre 
Ich noch die Singletrack II, die ist zwar nicht Wasserdicht, aber so schnell wieder trocken das man kurze Schauer kaum merkt.


----------



## Triptube (22. Juli 2014)

Moin gemeinde,

habe die MT500 jetzt drei Wochen in regel mäßigen abständen gefahren. Sie hat eine sehr gute Passform und ist sogar bei sehr heißen Wetter noch gut und erträglich fahrbar. 
Kann sie nur empfehlen ! 
Auch bei Nassem Wetter macht sie eine sehr gute Arbeit. Bleibt auch an der Front Seite sehr stark Wasserabweisend. 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## hulster (23. Juli 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab jetzt schon öfters von solchen Problemen mit der Dichtigkeit und/oder Haltbarkeit bei der MT500 Spray gelesen, auf CRC z.B.
> Scheint bei der Hose relativ viele "Montagsmodelle" zu geben. Aber wenn/solange sie funktioniert, soll sie ja richtig gut sein.



Mal seh'n, bei mir hatten sich alle Klebenähte Innen gelöst und auch teilweise Außen. Ist jetzt bei Endura zur Reklamation.
Hoffe auf ein ordentlichen Modell. War für mich die perfekte Ganzjahres-Hose.


----------



## sport.frei (24. Juli 2014)

Ich würd ne Endura Spray gegen meine Mavic H2O tauschen.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (19. August 2014)

Und was kam jetzt raus wegen der Reklamation?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gempen72 (31. Dezember 2014)

dersteini schrieb:


> Fahre die MT500 jetzt schon eine ganze Weile,  auch den Winter durch mit Protektoren und langen Socken und kann mich nicht beklagen.  Hinten dicht und super bequem, einfach Top! Dazu fahre
> Ich noch die Singletrack II, die ist zwar nicht Wasserdicht, aber so schnell wieder trocken das man kurze Schauer kaum merkt.



Hallo - traegst du due Protektoren ueber oder unter der Hose? Sind das soft-Protektoren? Ich suche noch ne Herbst/Winterhose, die weit genug ist, damit ich meine POC VPD Protektoren drunter tragen kann.


----------



## dersteini (31. Dezember 2014)

Hi, ich hab Schoner von ONeal, die passen gut unter die Hose. Die Protektoren sind schon recht voluminös,  obwohl es dieser schnell verhärtende Schaum ist. Ist aber trotzdem sehr angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## derflo72 (2. Januar 2015)

@gempen72 , ich trage die MT 500 mit den Poc VPD 2.0 Knieprotektoren drunter und ONeal Shinguard sowie Crashpants von Dainese. klappt super, da das Softshellmaterial noch etwas nachgibt.


----------



## KD1986 (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo also ich fahre auch seit einem Jahr eine Mt 500 lang und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden.Also am Gesäß und an die Oberschenkel ist sie weitesgehend Wasserdicht mir fällt aber auf damit die Hose im Schienbein Bereich nicht wasserdicht ist.Aber dort interessiert mich das ehrlich gesagt nicht.Wie gesagt bin mit der Hose sehr zufrieden.Trage sie sagen wir mal von mitte Oktober bis Ende Februar kann also für Wärmere Tage wenig dazu sagen.Fahre im Sommer eine MTR Baggy Short.


----------



## Marc84 (21. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen
Ich hole das Thema noch hoch, meine Hose ist jetzt knapp 1 Jahr als ich schätze so 10-15 Touren und bei mir lösen sich am Besten Stück schon die nähte auf und dicht war sie auch noch nie, hatte bisher immer eine nasse Unterhose. 
Weiß leider nicht mehr, wo ich die Hose gekauft habe, wo habt ihr eure Reklamation beantragt? Direkt bei Endura oder bei eurem Händler? Habe wenig Hoffnung aber möchte es gerne wenigstens versuchen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Januar 2022)

Händler. Endura macht da nix.

Ich musste paar Mal tauschen lassen bis ich dichte "Spray" Hose/Shorts hatte.


----------

